# 40 gallon breeder pike cichlid setup



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

I have an open 40 gallon breeder and was thinking of doing pike cichlids. what would a good stock be?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Dwarfs would be perfect. You might get away with one of the saxitalis group pikes, but I think a 3ft tank would be cramped I think.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

You could do 2 pairs of Rams.. or 15-20 Shellies...

That's what I am torn between currently... for my 40g b and my 36g bf.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Length is not as important as total bottom area. A 3'x1.5' 40 gallon breeder has half a square foot more bottom territory than a 4'x1' 55, and a 4'x1.5' 75 is obviously better. Most of your normal Pikes would do well in the 40 breeder with lots of wood and stone caves, though a pair is going to take over the tank should one form. However, the same would go for any Dwarf Pikes, and they would do the same in a 4 foot tank. Forget about the larger pikes, such as the Reds, Cobras, _marmoratus_, and their relatives. Also, fast water species are very aggressive in a tank that doesn't have a very high rate of water flow.

I'd go with Dwarf species such as _regani _if you can get them. They are generally more active and more colorful than the "medium" sized Pikes.


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

What would a good stock be with dwarf pikes.
i was thinking:
2 pairs crenicichla compressiceps *or* 6-8 crenicichla regani
12 emeror tetras
8 bronze cory catfish *or* 8 brochis splendens
2 bn plecos

Maybe
2 keyhole cichlids

does that stock look good or should i add or remove something?


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

Where can i get crenicichla regani? :-?


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

anyone on the stock of the tank? :-?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The tank is probably too small for two _C. compressiceps_. They are nasty little buggers. As far as putting Emperor Tetras with any Pike, Dwarf or otherwise, they will make tasty little snacks. Dwarf species aren't quite as inclined to eat fish as the larger species, but they will if they are available.

I did say _regani_, *if *you can get them. There are also some other Dwarf species, look at pikecichlid.com. Vin Cutty is the goto expert. As far as an actual source, you'll just have to ask around, maybe check Aquabid.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

You won't find compressiceps anywhere. I have been looking for two years. Regani are usually available somewhere but you will most likely have to have them shipped in. I have crenicichla sp. orinoco which are dwarves, in a 3ft 65 gallon and they do great. They are in with rummynose tetras and don't bother them at all. I had cardinals and they did turn out to be a snack. I have never ket emporer tetras, but if they are taller bodied fish, I think they would be okay with dwarfs. Saxatalis group pikes would snack them. Here is a pic of my orinoco sp. female.


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

i checked aquabid and they didn't have any i think i am going to go with a west african setup so thank you for the info. i think i am going to wait a while before i do dwarf pikes because i want to set them up in a 75 gallon.


----------

